# gas bbq



## velcro (Jan 1, 2009)

Morning all, just a query really. I'm thinking of getting a cadac bbq for m/home, there is an external attachment point by the gas locker. My question is do I just get a length of hose with suitable fixing for bbq and male push in connector and if so where would I get this from? 
Also could you please reply quietly as I am going to bed soon, as there are a lot of silly people like me who work nights!! 
Will be back later when I wake up.
Cheers and night night.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes thats what you do.
We bought a cadac at Peterborough and this week we are on a CC&C THS at Brid. We have used the Skottle to stir fry and the non stick grill for some propper home made burgers as we are trying to eat a bit healthy. The Cadac gives you more options than a standard BBQ if you buy it with all the bits.


----------



## velcro (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for that Jezport, that has put my mind at ease now. will add one to my shopping list.

Cheers


----------



## Madhouse_keyholder (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't get on with the Skottle  

We bought the Paella pan when we got ours and i use it for almost everything (including a cracking paella!).


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have a cadac cari chef deluxe but bought a safari chef that is more suitable for couples and am now happy. The Carri chef is going for a sweet price for anyone local or at meets like Belvoir castle. Anyone interested pm me


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jezport+Techno100.

We are interested in buying a Cadac. We live in Ireland and prices are in Euro. 
Cadac carii chef Camping Barbecue. €179.99
OR 
Cadac Safari Chef LPG Camping Barbecue. €109.99

Can't make out if we can use both with Blue Gas drum.
Don't really want to use canisters.
Which would you go for ????


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If just 2 people I would get a Safari Chef. I paid about £55 delivered off ebay.
Runs on either gas but there is a gas cannister version which I imagine is not the one you want.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CADAC-SAFARI-...cessories_LE&hash=item2a0ed444cd#ht_575wt_901


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Techno100.
Yes can only get them here in Argos Galway. 
Going to France on May 13th. So time is short. 
Between currency and postage its not much of a difference.
Will ring Argos and see if the Safari Chef has Blue bottle Gas.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Confused? The ebay link I gave is for delivery to Ireland 3 days. This will run off a blue or a red bottle via a 30 mb regulator. €109 is about £100 8O


> Between currency and postage its not much of a difference.


like £43 difference :roll:
"Safari Chef Deluxe for connection to lager type refillable gas cylinders. (Bottle, hose & regulator not included)"


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Techno100

Big different when you do the sums. 

Just gone on to Hamilton gas products and they are in Co Down Northern Ireland. 
So will ring them Tue and will have over a week for delivery. 
Thanks for trouble.

Reason for late ordering is we were away and bottom fell out of old Gas Barbecue. 

If you are every in Galway I buy you a pint.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry velcro for hijacking your post.
Hope it has helped you too.


----------



## velcro (Jan 1, 2009)

Morning Nora & Neil, no probs, I guess we're all on here to help each other. I decided to go for a safari chef from Argos, didn't cost anything as I used up some Nectar points. It looks like it'll suit my needs, not too big and cumbersome. Also decent size to get a few burgers & sausages on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Velco, its great and with a bit of imagination you can cook most things on it 
great for outdoor cooking, makes a great mini oven too

enjoy   
aldra


----------



## velcro (Jan 1, 2009)

Morning, hopefully it should get its first try out in a couple of weeks! Watch this space.....


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You should be able to get the gas hose and connector and a couple of jubilee clips from any caravan shop or dealers as most new caravans and motorhomes have external gas points.

Joe


----------



## velcro (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, yup all parts now aquired. Just over a week to go till first trip out this year. Hope it's sunny!


----------

